# Show Us Your Outdoor Enclosure Pics



## SamKlingner (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi guys, I have an Outdoor Enlcosure for my Beardies wanted to know what other ppl have done, plz post your pictures !


----------



## scorps (Aug 18, 2007)

you should put some pics of yours up


----------



## SamKlingner (Aug 18, 2007)

will do


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 18, 2007)

My EWD enclosure


----------



## PhilK (Aug 18, 2007)

Love that enclosure. Do you ever find it overheats in the sun, being made from metal?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 18, 2007)

nope, they have alot of water in there to cool down in!!  

on hot hot days i hose the roof down to cool it a little just in case....
but with the amount of water and the amount of ventilation its fine!


----------



## SamKlingner (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## SamKlingner (Aug 18, 2007)

Theres my Outdoor enclosure, if you are wondering what the black thing in the middle is its a pond


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice pit, what are the sides made out of?


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 18, 2007)

pond from bunnigns, about $87 lol , i was gonna by he same one last week


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice pit Sam what are you going to put in there?

EDIT: Sorry didn't realise something's already in there


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 18, 2007)

u should put a water dragon in thier aswell , i think they can go togethier in a big enclosure


----------



## whatsup (Aug 18, 2007)

i've put this one up before.i built it last year


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 18, 2007)

water dragon will get out of that i think.. mine was about 3 1/2 foot high and he still got out twice


----------



## whatsup (Aug 18, 2007)

i've got 9 water dragons in that and they are still there after all this time.it has a wire roof on 3 quarters of it and tin roof on the other quarter


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 18, 2007)

WhatsUp that fantastic, i wonder where i could fit something like that.


Looks great, you may have inspired me...

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Miss B (Aug 18, 2007)

SamKlinger, do you ever find cats trying to get at your beardies?

Would love to have an outdoor enclosure one day, they look great.


----------



## SamKlingner (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi guys, thanks for all ur pictures they look great hope more start coming in.

Junglepython2 - The walls are sheets of Fibre Cement, 

Missb - no i have never had any issues with any other animals getting in and most people in my neighbourhood have cats that rome free,


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 18, 2007)

lol i was tlaking about sam's pit


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 18, 2007)

i was talkin boat sams pit aswell, but urs is great 2 "whatsup"


----------



## dazza74 (Aug 18, 2007)

how many beardies do you keep in your enclosure


----------



## Reptile City (Aug 19, 2007)

Heres my Avery but its inside the back of my shop area.
I have had to put heat & good UV in it.
But my beardies still breed ok.

Jason


----------



## SamKlingner (Aug 19, 2007)

hey dazza74, At the moment I just keep a pair of my beardies in that enclosure with a small turtle in the pond. Im relanscaping it in a few weeks into a more desert enviroment. as we had probs with the ground being to damp. Great Enclosure reptile city is that Desert Sand as ur substrate? if so where did u get it all from?


----------



## scorps (Aug 19, 2007)

nice pits every one


----------



## PhilK (Aug 19, 2007)

*ReptileCity and whatsup *- AWESOME outdoor enclosures... love them!


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 19, 2007)

i have pics posted on here somewhere of what my pit looked like untill mother nature said bye bye to it


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 19, 2007)

............... i so need a bigger house ...................


----------



## markars (Aug 19, 2007)

> I so need a bigger house


 I am hearing that!- Dam sydney real estate prices!!!! and dam the big land that is affordable being so far rom the beach and work!!!! I hate money!
THats my whinge-


----------



## Reptile City (Aug 19, 2007)

> Great Enclosure reptile city is that Desert Sand as ur substrate? if so where did u get it all from?



For such a huge area I went to a landscape centre & bought 2 ton of sandy loam.
It was fairly cheap as well.

Jason


----------



## SamKlingner (Aug 20, 2007)

evry ones enlcosures look great !


----------



## Deano (Aug 20, 2007)

Some great outdoor enclosure there, mine has been up before but for those who have not seen it I keep my lacey’s and diamonds in there (not together of course)……………I love looking at outdoor pits, keep the pics coming.


----------



## richardsc (Aug 20, 2007)

very nice everyone,deono,nice lacies,i need to start knocking up a cage for my 4 lacies,heres a pic of my outdoor cage,its divided in half to keep eastern waterys and southern blotcheds on one side and gippsland waterys and alpine blotchies on the other,also theres 7 cunninghams in there that squeeze through the partition to go where they want,lol,anyways to make better use of the area im going to rebuild the cage,starting where the land cruises are the blueys and waterys will move over there then i will pull down there original cages and rebuild the lacies a new cage where that is,so will be a large out door complex for them all and i have some other outdoor cage setups on the drawing boards so will keep u all posted,anyways,heres some pics


----------



## FAY (Aug 20, 2007)

*outdoor pit*

Here are ours....


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 20, 2007)

*Face rubbing*

i'm about to build a outdoor enclosure but i'm worried about my Diamonds rubbing on the wire
have anyone had this problem


----------



## Deano (Aug 20, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> i'm about to build a outdoor enclosure but i'm worried about my Diamonds rubbing on the wire
> have anyone had this problem





I have no problems with my diamonds, I have a trio in there and there fine. They will rub a bit if the cage is new to them but after a week they will stop, well mine did anyway…………….


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks deano they all get along?


----------



## Deano (Aug 20, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> thanks deano they all get along?




Yes they do mate, I have one male and two females in there………………….


----------



## planks (Aug 20, 2007)

hey deano how do your diamonds go out side at night time do you have some type of heated box very nice outdoor enclosure might have to build one for my pair of coastals when the female gets a bit bigger then i can put them together


----------



## Deano (Aug 20, 2007)

planks said:


> hey deano how do your diamonds go out side at night time do you have some type of heated box very nice outdoor enclosure might have to build one for my pair of coastals when the female gets a bit bigger then i can put them together



Hi there planks, I have no heat source as diamonds do fine all year round where I live, they are more active at night then during the day. I have a big underground box covered in rocks where they go in to keep warm and dry and that’s all I need, ill need to take some updated pics on the weekend to show you.


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 20, 2007)

Deano i'm interested in looking at some of those photo's when you get them


----------



## Sammccarthy (Aug 20, 2007)

hi planks,
you would be able to do the same as deano as you are in melbourne and it gets to cold.

sam.


----------



## Deano (Aug 20, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> Deano i'm interested in looking at some of those photo's when you get them



No problem mate...........


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 20, 2007)

Garthnfay that's awesome, what's in there?


----------



## ace#74 (Aug 20, 2007)

*pit*



0_missy_0 said:


> Nice pit Sam what are you going to put in there?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry didn't realise something's already in there



some blueys and turtles would be good


----------



## Rocket (Aug 20, 2007)

Great pits! 

Deano: What are the dimensions of your enclosure for your Lacie trio?
Jason: Same question, what are the dimensions for your beardie enclosure?
Fay: Looking Good!


----------



## Deano (Aug 20, 2007)

Rocket said:


> Great pits!
> Deano: What are the dimensions of your enclosure for your Lacie trio?
> Jason: Same question, what are the dimensions for your beardie enclosure?
> Fay: Looking Good!




Great pics guys, keep them coming…………………….


Hey Rocket, I don’t know the dimensions Iv never measured it to tell you the truth but it is a decent size enclosure, I had my 2 brothers and 3 mates in there at once looking at my lacey’s and we could all move around freely……………


----------



## chris13 (Aug 20, 2007)

...


----------



## chris13 (Aug 20, 2007)

...


----------



## Miss B (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow, some great looking pits there :shock:

Those of you who have pits with an open top; do you ever have problems with neighbour's cats trying to get to your reptiles? That's the one thing I would be paranoid about. If I made one, I'd probably want it fully enclosed.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't have an outdoor pit but as a cat owner I thought I'd give my opinion 

I've noticed, with my cats, that they'd only go for something the size of a rat and smaller. Anything the size of an adult beardie, bluey etc. they get dead scared of and keep their distance. Obviously all cats are different, but I have 5 cats and they're all like that, so I assume the majority of other cats would also be like that.


----------



## chris13 (Aug 20, 2007)

...


----------



## chris13 (Aug 20, 2007)

Miss B
I was a little concerned when I first put these together a few years ago, thinking I may have to add a roof and enclose the pits, but to this day I havn't had a single problem with predators.
Chris


----------



## Rocket (Aug 20, 2007)

They all look great chris13.

Now (in order of photos) could you tell us what live in those pits or avairies?


----------



## chris13 (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright, left to right, post by post

Large pit - Lace monitors trio

Enclosed enclosure - Colony of Eastern Water Dragons, Land mullets, Blue tonuges, Eastern Long necks

Last smaller pit - Beardies, more blue tongues, Frill necks throughout summer


----------



## richardsc (Aug 20, 2007)

very very nice chris and garth and fay,some excellent examples of outdoor set ups


----------



## scorps (Aug 20, 2007)

tyhis may be a dumb question but eastern blue tongues would be fine all year in a out door enclosure in cairns wouldnt they?


----------



## planks (Aug 20, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> I don't have an outdoor pit but as a cat owner I thought I'd give my opinion
> 
> I've noticed, with my cats, that they'd only go for something the size of a rat and smaller. Anything the size of an adult beardie, bluey etc. they get dead scared of and keep their distance. Obviously all cats are different, but I have 5 cats and they're all like that, so I assume the majority of other cats would also be like that.





not all cats are like that my next door neighborers took out my adult rabbits had them in an out door pit with no lid


----------



## the_brad (Aug 20, 2007)

here's mine! it old water tank, cost $50 with out a bottom, which i would have cut of if had of had one anyway.
it about 1.5m high. the picture was taken from on top of my car port.


----------



## sandfire (Aug 20, 2007)

i keep blotch and eastern blue tongues in this one made of fibreglass roofing but im knoking it down to put up an old pool liner up.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 20, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> I don't have an outdoor pit but as a cat owner I thought I'd give my opinion
> 
> I've noticed, with my cats, that they'd only go for something the size of a rat and smaller. Anything the size of an adult beardie, bluey etc. they get dead scared of and keep their distance. Obviously all cats are different, but I have 5 cats and they're all like that, so I assume the majority of other cats would also be like that.


My cat sometimes comes home with Land Mullets a little longer than he is. So I boot him. Hard. They're usually only stunned and run off, but just goes to show they aren't afraid to take things down...

GARTHNFAY - wicked out door enclosure. LOVE the clear wall..


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 21, 2007)

Phil, sorry to enter in on an outdoor enclosure thread but cat saliva is a great bacterial killer of herps. Although your land mullets will run away, if they have puncture wounds they will almost certainly die of infection over the next few weeks. I know it is illegal for you to do this (so sue me) but it would be wise to check those animals for puncture wounds and if there are any you need to consider giving them a course of antibiotics.

To do this legally you may want to call a wildlife resuce organisation like wires who can legally keep the anmals and give them the antibiotics. You could even join that organisation yourself and do it yourself legally.

Cheers

Pete,

Oh, and as I had better stay on topic I would like to convey the story of my own outdoor pit from many years ago. It had EWD's and beardies in it. It went for about 18 months without any issue of predators. Then one day a cat "discovered" what was inside and picked off the animals one by one and an almost daily basis. I only found out what was heppening when my neighbour whinged that my lizards were littering her house!!!

So from now on I cover all my outdoor enclosures (but will allow the lacies (when grown) to have an open top.


----------



## Miss B (Aug 21, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Oh, and as I had better stay on topic I would like to convey the story of my own outdoor pit from many years ago. It had EWD's and beardies in it. It went for about 18 months without any issue of predators. Then one day a cat "discovered" what was inside and picked off the animals one by one and an almost daily basis. I only found out what was heppening when my neighbour whinged that my lizards were littering her house!!!


 
Yup, that's exactly what I'm paranoid about! :?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 21, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Those of you who have pits with an open top; do you ever have problems with neighbour's cats trying to get to your reptiles? That's the one thing I would be paranoid about. If I made one, I'd probably want it fully enclosed.


 
That and the 2 legged scum variety


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 21, 2007)

To do this legally you may want to call a wildlife resuce organisation like wires who can legally keep the anmals and give them the antibiotics. You could even join that organisation yourself and do it yourself legally.

Cheers

Pete,
Pete i think you will find that Phil K is a vet...:shock:


----------



## jimbo (Aug 21, 2007)

Heres mine. A lot of you have probably seen it before. 
Those big dark purple plants have been taken out now so its a lot more spacious now.
And that big log is starting to rot/ white ants? which is disappointing..because it means il have to go bush and find another one.


----------



## mertle (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW!

That's one great looking enclosure Jimbo!


----------



## cement (Aug 21, 2007)

wow guys good stuff, my boys been buggin me to make one, they look good


----------



## richardsc (Aug 21, 2007)

ive never seen that jimbo,very nice mate,and peter,are u certain as to cats saliva harming reptiles,i was of the oppinion it was more mammals,im not keen to test the theory though,but i have rehabilitated a juvie blotch from a cat attack in the past,it had punture wounds and deep scratches and pulled through with great results,no meds given either,might have been one of the lucky ones


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 21, 2007)

Jimbo what do you keep in that MAD LOOKING enclosure???lol


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 22, 2007)

I dunno. I may be wrong but that is what they taught me on my Sydney Wildlife course. I also know of at least one baby brown snake that died after being bitten by a cat with no visible wounds other than a couple of punctures. And this is what wires have on one of their brochures:

"Act quickly. A native bird or animal that has been bitten
by a cat must receive the correct antibiotics within four
to six hours of the attack otherwise it will die from
infection. The immune systems of our native birds and
animals cannot withstand the bacteria in a cat’s saliva"

found here: http://www.catprotection.org.au/pdf/WIRES_cat_flyer_lores.pdf


----------



## freerider (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice enclosure jimbo, but if that log has white ants there is a good chance your house does now!
Thats why you need to be very careful bringing logs straight from the bush unless your house is steel framed.


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 22, 2007)

freerider whats that lizard in your avatar??


----------



## richardsc (Aug 22, 2007)

free riders avatar is a juvie lacie,ok pete,im not sure either,but better to be safe than sorry anyways hey,i like to cover my enclosures anyways,apart from cats we have kites and eagles that would think nothing of plucking a reptile snack,peace of mind wins for me


----------



## jimbo (Aug 22, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> Jimbo what do you keep in that MAD LOOKING enclosure???lol


I only have 2 kreffts turtles in there at the moment. I was going to get a pair of diamonds (thats why the hides are in there) but unfortunately the deal fell through. I will hopefully get some diamonds over the next few years though. - when i get the money.



freerider said:


> Nice enclosure jimbo, but if that log has white ants there is a good chance your house does now!
> Thats why you need to be very careful bringing logs straight from the bush unless your house is steel framed.


Im not sure if its actually termites. I live right on the boarder of Garigal national park (Forestville) so if it is termites i probably already had them. The log was only about 30m away from my house anyway. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------

